# uk nurse considering relocating



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

Looking for advice/info from uk nurses who have relocated to any region in canada. I have made initial enquiries re requirements. I was quoted 1800pounds for skilled worker visa. Is that average cost for this?What is cost of applying for nursing 'licensure'?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The current Federal Skilled Worker program (FSW) is closed (cap reached); unless you have a job offer and can submit your application before the end of the month, you will have to wait and see if the new FSW program has nursing available when it reopens around July 1. That said, there are major changes expected to the skilled worker program, so, who knows what will happen!


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi
What kind of nursing are you interested in? I'm a psychiatric nurse living in BC since 2006. If I can help I will.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

What do Psychiatric nurses start on?My friend has nearly qualified and looking into emigrating to BC.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

$35, I believe.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

We are in the process of registration with CRNBC, Jo has SEC in a few months, it has taken us about 11 months so far to get this far with the registration.

We are also running our FSW1 process at the same time, we are awaiting med requests. The earliest you will get to Canada and work as a nurse is 12 months from now, assuming you start the relevant processes for registration and you apply for FSW on 1 July. have you started IELTS, transcripts from Uni or having your docs certified by a competant person yet? You will also have to get police checks done. If not, if you intend applying 1 Jul for FSW1, you will miss the boat, the quota fills in about 3 weeks. 500 places for the entire world, not just Britain.

PM me if you have any questions.

Trevor


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Also, you have to show you have sufficient funds to prove you will not be a burden on canada when you arrive, about £20k for a family of 4.

You might get a Temp Visa though, max work time is 4 years. I do not know of any provinces giving Temp visas to nurses, and you will still have to get registration before you get there! Good luck.


----------



## eduardohmelo (Dec 23, 2011)

What about Quebec? Their immigration program prioritize nurses.. But I heard that their salaries aren't good.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

eduardohmelo said:


> What about Quebec? Their immigration program prioritize nurses.. But I heard that their salaries aren't good.


Are you Bi-lingual? If you are going to medicate or care for someone and the patient only speaks french, how do you get around that little problem? Personally, it was not an option for Jo, we have been on holiday to france and can order some bread, coffee and shout at the locals until they pretended they understood, not sure it would work out too well in a hospital.


----------



## Calio073 (Jan 18, 2012)

It possibly won't help if you still have lots to do in terms of qualifications etc but I was told by the International applicants HR people in Alberta that they are very short of nurses. As a result LMOs are being pushed through extremely quickly.

To go that route would require a job offer, the employers applying for an LMO for you and then you getting a TWP. You could then apply for PR once there, possibly via PNP.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Calio073 said:


> It possibly won't help if you still have lots to do in terms of qualifications etc but I was told by the International applicants HR people in Alberta that they are very short of nurses. As a result LMOs are being pushed through extremely quickly.
> 
> To go that route would require a job offer, the employers applying for an LMO for you and then you getting a TWP. You could then apply for PR once there, possibly via PNP.


You still have to get registered with CARNA. We have just cancelled our SEC with CARNA, we decided that BC was for us and as at a couple of weeks ago, Alberta were not taking anyone on TWP. Who is giving out LMO's?


----------



## Calio073 (Jan 18, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> You still have to get registered with CARNA. We have just cancelled our SEC with CARNA, we decided that BC was for us and as at a couple of weeks ago, Alberta were not taking anyone on TWP. Who is giving out LMO's?


I heard it from the International Recruitment Team at Alberta Health Services. This is a quote from an email they sent:

LMO’s can take anywhere from one week to 12 weeks, depending on the occupation (nurses, because they are currently in demand, are taking one week).

I dont know any more than that as I'm not a nurse and the email I got with that comment in was a reply to a general question I asked about how long LMOs were taking. Just thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Calio073 said:


> I heard it from the International Recruitment Team at Alberta Health Services. This is a quote from an email they sent:
> 
> LMO’s can take anywhere from one week to 12 weeks, depending on the occupation (nurses, because they are currently in demand, are taking one week).
> 
> I dont know any more than that as I'm not a nurse and the email I got with that comment in was a reply to a general question I asked about how long LMOs were taking. Just thought it was worth mentioning.


If you have a degree in all aspects of nursing Child, mat, mental health and adult, you can get registration if you are lucky in 3 to 6 months. Otherwise it is SEc and 12 to 18 months if you are lucky. Anyone on the old nursing education streamlines and become a nurse that took one of the options, not all.


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> The current Federal Skilled Worker program (FSW) is closed (cap reached); unless you have a job offer and can submit your application before the end of the month, you will have to wait and see if the new FSW program has nursing available when it reopens around July 1. That said, there are major changes expected to the skilled worker program, so, who knows what will happen!


Thank you. Approx 3wks ago.I completed a quick 'assessment' on phone with a visa company who said I had enough points for visa on FSW programme.Tho'I wasnt informed that programme was closed at that point. Cost of this visa - £1800 (they said that £300 of this was VAT and there was possibility that this amount could be waivered). I'm not sure what the average going rate is for this type of visa.


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> If you have a degree in all aspects of nursing Child, mat, mental health and adult, you can get registration if you are lucky in 3 to 6 months. Otherwise it is SEc and 12 to 18 months if you are lucky. Anyone on the old nursing education streamlines and become a nurse that took one of the options, not all.



Thank you,that has been a help to ME - I'm not sure how I've ended up in this thread?! but it's helped as I did originally post a nurse related thread.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

mountains7 said:


> Looking for advice/info from uk nurses who have relocated to any region in canada. I have made initial enquiries re requirements. I was quoted 1800pounds for skilled worker visa. Is that average cost for this?What is cost of applying for nursing 'licensure'?


Ok, let me look at your original question.

The £1800 is a quote for help with processing you FSW1 (immigration) I paid a great deal more for this assistance. So it is cheaper than what I paid.

The cost of licensure - $600 for the application, IELTS, £150, cost of courier to canada £50, Uni transcripts £100, flight and accn/car rental for SEC £2500. Full medical ?

further courses in canada if the nursing board thinks you require further training ? Could be a years course and only in canada can it be taken....

Hope this answers your question.

There is more to working in Canada as a nurse than the immigration fee.


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

Brockthebadger said:


> Hi
> What kind of nursing are you interested in? I'm a psychiatric nurse living in BC since 2006. If I can help I will.


Thank you. I'm a Registered General nurse - work would be in general nursing field. What are some of the positives/negatives of living in BC region? my experience so far of Canada was for one month's holiday in Toronto and hundreds of miles driving to other areas in Ontario province ( April 2011). Yeah, it was apparently one of the coldest April's they had had - I don't think I've ever felt cold like it (used to very harsh winters growing up in Scotland!)In general, I found Canadians approachable, positive with 'can do' attitude.Here in UK ,even allowing for the current economic climate etc etc,there just seems to be so much increasing negativity around?!


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

mountains7 said:


> Thank you. I'm a Registered General nurse - work would be in general nursing field. What are some of the positives/negatives of living in BC region? my experience so far of Canada was for one month's holiday in Toronto and hundreds of miles driving to other areas in Ontario province ( April 2011). Yeah, it was apparently one of the coldest April's they had had - I don't think I've ever felt cold like it (used to very harsh winters growing up in Scotland!)In general, I found Canadians approachable, positive with 'can do' attitude.Here in UK ,even allowing for the current economic climate etc etc,there just seems to be so much increasing negativity around?!


the problem is, they ask that all fields are covered when they do the assessment and if required the SEC. General adult Nursing alone is unlikely to get you registration. I think your view ofso much negativity is a valid one, the whole of Europe is in so much trouble, and all they do is throw more oil on the fire.


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> the problem is, they ask that all fields are covered when they do the assessment and if required the SEC. General adult Nursing alone is unlikely to get you registration. I think your view ofso much negativity is a valid one, the whole of Europe is in so much trouble, and all they do is throw more oil on the fire.


Oh, I hadn't heard so far re that aspect of registration. Sorry,what does SEC signify?


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> Ok, let me look at your original question.
> 
> The £1800 is a quote for help with processing you FSW1 (immigration) I paid a great deal more for this assistance. So it is cheaper than what I paid.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that info. Yes it seems that in a lot of instances further training/study is required not only for nursing in Canada.I have read of a teacher who had over 18yrs experience in UK, having to do further training/study.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

mountains7 said:


> Oh, I hadn't heard so far re that aspect of registration. Sorry,what does SEC signify?


NURSE THREAD RN 3152 -LPN 3233 2011/12. share your timeline and experience

Check this out. Before the mods delete it.

substantially equivalent competency SEC. They check to see you have all the skills that good old canadian nurses have. 1 on 1. 4 days of assessments and tests.


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> NURSE THREAD RN 3152 -LPN 3233 2011/12. share your timeline and experience
> 
> Check this out. Before the mods delete it.
> 
> substantially equivalent competency SEC. They check to see you have all the skills that good old canadian nurses have. 1 on 1. 4 days of assessments and tests.


Just checked that,thanks.Getting lot of good info/advice quickly on here.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

mountains7 said:


> Just checked that,thanks.Getting lot of good info/advice quickly on here.


I hope you saved the link.


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> I hope you saved the link.


yes saved it now


----------

